# I have a sig p229



## Goldman60 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have found it's accuracy less than what I'd like? I have found it likes the heavier 180 grain bullet, and use the Magtech Guardian Gold 180 grn.
HP's have the best accuracy for self defense. I would like to get your opinion on what ammo works the best for you on paper? For practice, I use the federal champion ammunition, with pretty good groups. However it would save me time and money to get your feedback! I am just not satisfied with the overall accuracy of the weapon.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I am never trying to shoot the wings off of a gnat at 50 yds.......I use Blazer Brass 180gr.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Look into a .22 conversion kit for it and practice with it......


----------



## guineapigb (Dec 30, 2012)

I've owned a p229 E2 Elite for about a year now - with 180 grain 'lead' - it's most accurate - right on, with 165's (no matter who makes 'em, TMJ, JHP's, I can't score inside a 10" ring at 15 yards....very disappointed in it's performance with anything other than 180 grain bullets - has anyone else 'suffered' from this? - is there a fix? - maybe a different 'spring'?
Goldman60 is 'right on' in his assessment! - Thanks!


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

When i have a picky gun,i feed it what it likes and call it good. Jmo


----------



## Vorpal (Dec 25, 2012)

You're making me nervous. I just recently got a P229 DAK. Haven't shot it yet, and I have 1000 rounds of 165 grain ammo on order....


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

berettabone said:


> I am never trying to shoot the wings off of a gnat at 50 yds.......I use Blazer Brass 180gr.


Me neither, I just clip the left one off. It's gotta have something to fly off with.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

You reminded me of my HK USPc (which is pretty much the HK version of the Sig p229)

I shot horrible with it, which is why I sold it. These high end guns sometimes don't guarentee your accuracy. If you just keep shooting it you will get used to it.

The alternate solution is to find a gun you can adjust to more quickly... Bullets and types arent going to dramatically effect your performance as much as practice or a new weapon


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I use my Sigs to castrate gnats so they cannot continue to breed.......that way I am controlling the population and not committing genoicide, thus I should not become a target of Sen. F.....


----------



## 2AFan (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd be interested in hearing more on this myself. I just purchased a 229 from a Marine, who told me he always found 165s worked better than 180. From the few comments made here, it sounds like the opposite. Anyone else have a preference between the two? And anyone else have a problem with the accuracy of the Sig 229?


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm, my P229 has consistently been the most accurate gun that I, my son, and even my wife have ever shot. And, that's shooting 115gm Remington White Box and Monarch (cheapo from Academy?). I love this gun!


----------

